# shay loco dimensions



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'm considering scratchbuilding my own shay locos as Atlas doesn't seem likely to produce any soon again. I was wondering if someone has a link to the wheel base dimensions of a two truck shay? I am thinking of using an Atlas RS-3 for the chasis, but am not sure if the wheelbase is fairley close or not. I plan on building a boiler, and all the parts, then casting my own parts for several locomotives. I don't plan on making the gears working, but just stationary. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Why not look at the Bachmann Spectrum models? They've got fully functioning geartrain and are available DCC/Sound equipped as well. I know I plan on having a 3-truck shay from them at some point. I think the functioning cranks along the sides is what makes a Shay so interesting to watch run.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Shays were built in sizes ranging from 8 tons to 120, that's quite a range. Here's a fine running mech that will fit the bill for a medium two truck 30-40 ton Shay...very good reviews on the whole line...

http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=622

My HO scale 18 ton and 80 ton Shays side by side...


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

First off, I didn't think Bachman made a shay in N scale, never heard of it if it's there, save tons of work if it is, thanks sstlaure.
Shaygetz, I appreciate the help and photos, the tomytec chass looks ideal, and the boiler may just fit on the side due to the motor and drive train location. I hadn't seen one of these before. This is a trememdous help sir, and I sure thank you guys for the help.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're welcome...as far as I know, Atlas has the only Shay offered in N. Some years back, Joe Works offered one but it was quite huge, enough that it was easily adapted to HOn30. They go for unholy amounts on eBay when found.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry...didn't realize you model N scale. When I log on I just search for latest posts (all sections) so I don't always realize which forum I'm posting in.

Here are those Atlas Shays - $151

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...Y&Store_Code=IT&Category_Code=NSCLOCSTLATLSHY


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

yes, I know what the dang things go for, but they're an unusual model, so I guess that's why the price. If this works I can get a reasonable looking shay for less than half the price found anywhere one can find the model. Thanks all, I really appreciate the help.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Dear Shaygetz, I've been reading your blog, and it's terrific, right on, you're my kind of man, believe in god, prepardness, and a great modeler. Thanks for sharing sir.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I appreciate the kind words, Fly...



sstlaure said:


> I think the functioning cranks along the sides is what makes a Shay so interesting to watch run.


They can also be pretty cute......the monkey motion of the engines makes the cuteness worse...:thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I'll not use an RS-3, the split frame makes it tough, and I doubt I can cut the frame down enough for what I need. The tomix chassis seems best. I took an RS-3 I got off ebay apart, was going to use it as the ginea pig, but I found why it didn't run well, so fixed that, and now it runs like a new one anyway, so am repainting it for my Diablo Canyon railroad. Tomytec and tomix both make some chassis pieces so will try that route instead of the butchering of a good loco.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If you're up for kits, here's one for a Climax...

http://www.randgust.com/prod02.htm

...and its motor unit...

http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=876


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi again shay, well, I already have two of those kits, plus the chasis for each. They're very light so won't pull more than a couple of cars tho, but I can't wait to build em.
Thanks for the link again though, appreciate it.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

flyvemaskin said:


> Hi again shay, well, I already have two of those kits, plus the chasis for each. They're very light so won't pull more than a couple of cars tho, but I can't wait to build em...


fill the boiler and water tank with lead


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll add all the weight I can, but the model is so tiny there won't be much I can add. I've added weight to my Kato 2-8-2 steamers and it helped a lot.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

where's a pinch of neutron star when you need it


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea I could use a dose of that stuff.


----------

